# Daily Survival Fitness Challenge log



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like for everyone to post here when you do something that is getting your fitness level up and going. You can describe anything you want (example: activity, weight in/out, healthy foods eaten, mental conditioning, and goals).

For example, I did some free weights and walked for approx 1 mile today.. not much, but this will serve me as a note to do this dailly.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Last night I did a "mountain peak" climb program on the elliptical machine, then did the bench press machine, leg press machine, row machine and some suspended knees to my chest and push ups. It's my regular routine I do at least 2 times a week.

A good thing to strive for if you are doing weights is 3 sets of 15 reps. This means you want to do 15 bench presses, but do this 3 times, so in total doing 45 repititions of it. Ya know, if you are a beginner at weights. ALWAYS STRETCH FIRST!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Last night I did some free weights, 3 sets of 15 reps like acidlittle said (I used to do tis when training for triathlons). I walked about 2 miles through my woods as well.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Improving my fitness level is a challenge for me too. I can remember (reminisce is a better word) lifting weights when I was in my 20's at least 5 times per week. I got to the point where I could bench twice my weight (1 rep). Granted, I weighed 120 lbs in my 20's (I'm short), but it still felt great to log every week bench totals that were above my weight.

In my late 20's I got a job as a computer programmer. The jobs I've had since have required me to come in early, stay late, work weekends, work overnights, etc. Getting into a routine became harder and harder. Once I got married and my wife and I had a daughter, finding time for fitness became pretty much impossible.

I just started lifting again 2 weeks ago. Sore as hell, but I know in another 2-3 weeks I should get over that plateau and be able to start real fitness again. 

The most important thing is to get into a routine and stick with it.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I gave up my desk job for a more physical job. Now on my feet and walking for about 8-10 hours a day. 
I am eating better and working to get some old bicycles fixed to start riding.


----------



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

I do pilates everyday that I can. Although I eat junk like crazy, I need to cut back.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

If anybody wants a cool Pedometer and has and extra 100 bucks laying around, Look at the "fitbit" I have about 60bucks in a gift card to best buy I'm thinking of buying this or one of those Solar panel battery chargers for small electronics. But the fitbit would be nice to show how many steps you take each day. Now most of my friends tell me I don't need crap like that (because i'm 5'9" and 150lbs) but it could never hurt to challenge myself to walk a few extra thousand steps a day!
Check it out if you want a pedometer!


----------



## WildBear (Nov 1, 2011)

I used a pedometer and I found the results terrible. For every step I took, it would count two or three extra ones, but this was a cheap one, I never tried an expensive one. Today, I walked to the mailbox instead of my daily drive like I do. Its not much, but this thread helped me remember!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah the Fitbit is supposed to be the crem de la crem of the pedometer, tracks sleep too! I don't know how but it's been getting rave reviews!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Fitbit+-+Cl ... merreviews

There is the link for the fit bit


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I did some free weights today. For lunch, instead of my normal hotdog, I'm going to have a salad.


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

Bench press every morning about 50 pounds. Thats about all I do anymore. I have been parking at longer distances for being able to walk more and it will also prevent the aholes from scratching up my car.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Its funny when I see people driving around the parking lot trying to find the best spot. Just find the first spot and park, walk the extra 25 steps, most people can use the extra steps! I applaud you sir!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just walked 2 miles. Thinking of new ideas for the site. New addons for everyone.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

2 miles of 60% I/D trails in the state forest carrying 18lbs hydration pack today with my wife - Suzie. We have a goal of 3 miles over the same terrain with 24lbs packs by the end of April.

survival, if I may ask&#8230; what constitutes an add-on?

AnvilIron


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AnvilIron said:


> 2 miles of 60% I/D trails in the state forest carrying 18lbs hydration pack today with my wife - Suzie. We have a goal of 3 miles over the same terrain with 24lbs packs by the end of April.
> 
> survival, if I may ask&#8230; what constitutes an add-on?
> 
> AnvilIron


Sorry about that, I was thinking/typing out loud. I was walking and that was what I was thinking about. Add-on being extra user control panel logs that are private for users. Since this is "prepperLOG". I can't really go into it in detail right now (others will jump on it  but it will benefit everyone here.

I did terrible this weekend. This weekend I consumed 3 steaks, order of chicken wings, 2 tacos, 1 enchalida, 1 meatball sub foot long, and a small plate of nachos. LOL!!!!!! You DON'T want to be in the same room with me right now! 

I'll get back on the exercise track again first thing in the morning. I promise! ::clapping::


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

The Farts are strong with this one.... ::saber::


----------



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

HA! I love this thread! Today I walked about 3 miles around a track. About 3-4 mph doing fast walking.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Completed 10 workouts over the past two weeks. Treadmill, free weights, and elliptical. Hoping to incorporate some heavy bag as well in the next week or two.

Still sore as hell, but my recovery time is getting better. Haven't lost an ounce, which really stinks.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I think people put too much emphasis on losing weight, you might not lose any weight for awhile but what will happen is your body will become more solid and you are building endurance, the pounds will eventually come but you will notice little muscles you couldn't see before and just keep at it!

I think everybody who can, should try and take a year or two of any martial art they can. I'm working on getting involved in one once my life stabilizes. Everybody should be able to defend themselves with and without a firearm/knife. Plus I've heard they are great personality builders and very good on health.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Took a 2 hour hike around a state park today, my ankles are going to be sore tomorrow!!!


----------



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice video, reminded me of survivorman walking through the woods. Today I went on only a 2 mile hike through the woods loop.


----------

